# Problem: W-LAN-Karte verschwunden



## Carmir (1. September 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Laptop meiner Freundin, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre ich echt dankbar.  Es handelt sich um ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 2548 mit Windows 7 Prof.

Und zwar hat sie einen USB-Stick sicher entfernen wollen (edit: in der taskleiste auf dieses USB-Symbol rechtsgeklickt -> auswerfen),  dann im Eifer des Gefechts aber die W-LAN-Karte (edit: eine PCIe minicard) "ausgeworfen". Warum die Karte da überhaupt aufgeführt war ist mir ein Rätsel. Nun  funktioniert das W-LAN jedenfalls nicht mehr.
Im Geräte-Manager unter  Netzwerkadapter findet sich nur noch der nForce-Netzwerkcontroller, die  W-LAN-Karte ist verschwunden. Stattdessen findet sich unter  USB-Controller nun ein "Unknown Device".

Zunächst habe ich es dann  mit einem Neustart (mittlerweile mehrere) versucht, hat aber nicht  geholfen. Dann habe ich erstmal im amilo-Forum(da ist aber kaum jemand unterwegs, und die cracks sind ja sowieso hier, hoff' ich ) gestöbert; den Laptop dann  aus- und aufgemacht und versucht einmal mit ausgesteckter und dann  wieder mit eingesteckter Karte zu booten hat aber auch nichts gebracht,  abgesehen von der Erkenntnis dass das "Unknown Device" wohl die  Netzwerkkarte sein muss, denn wenn sie ausgesteckt war, war auch das  device weg. 
Dann habe ich einfach mal versucht die Treiber (von der  Fujitsu-HP geholt) da drauf zu installieren, allerdings sagt Windows mir  dann "Im angegebenen Ordner befindet sich kein kompatibler  Softwaretreiber für das Gerät". 

Später habe ich dann die eingebaute webcam einschalten wollen, das geht bei besagtem laptop über einen extra-knopf, und alles was passierte war, dass ein zweites "unknown device" im Geräte-Manager unter USB-Controller erschien. 

Wegen der Fehlerursache bin ich nun etwas ratlos, es scheint als ob irgendwas vorgeschaltetes vor W-Lan-Karte und Kamera nicht richtig funktionierte...
Für Hilfe wäre ich wie gesagt sehr dankbar, ohne W-LAN ist der Laptop ja quasi nutzlos. 


PS: Hoffe da fehlen nicht noch irgendwelche Angaben...


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

Wie jetzt "Karte" ? Ist das ein USB-Stick? Oder ist das ein so altes Notebook, dass man WLAN nur per pcmcia-Slot bekommt?


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig, du wolltest den USB Stick vor dem Herausnehmen im Gerätemanager deaktivieren und hast dabei irrtümlich die W-LAN Karte deaktiviert, seit dem kannst du sie nichtmehr aktivieren?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. September 2010)

Ich glaub, dass Superwip genau das Richtige meint. Wahrscheinlich hat er im Gerätemanager die WLan Karte deaktiviert, aber ich kapiere nicht ganz, was er rein bzw. rausgesteckt hat ? WLan ist eigentlich immer OnBoard, von daher kapiere ich nicht ganz, was du da ausgebaut hast ?


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe wurde die W-LAN Karte nie mechanisch ausgesteckt sondern eben der USB Stick; die Karte wurde nur deaktiviert

b2w W-LAN Karten sind selbst bei Subnotebooks und Netbooks fast nie onboard und als mini-PCI, PCIe Mini Card oder PCIe half Mini Card Steckmodul ausgeführt und lassen sich durchaus herausnehmen und gegebenenfalls tauschen; das sollte man aber genausowenig im Betrieb machen wie das Tauschen einer Steckkarte in einem Desktop PC

Siehe etwa hier:
Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe Half Mini Card (533AN_HMW) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Carmir (1. September 2010)

Also, es handelt sich um eine ähnliche PCIe minicard wie die von Superwip verlinkte, ein sis 163u W-Lan-controller ist darauf verbaut. Die hab ich natürlich NICHT im laufenden Betrieb rausgezogen.   Ein USB-Stick kommt in der Geschichte nicht vor.

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen konnte man diese minicard in der Taskleiste, da wo man üblicherweise USB-Sticks und ähnliches vor dem entfernen deaktivieren kann, ebenfalls auswählen. Ich konnte das erst nicht glauben, als ich den Laptop dann aber in der Hand hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass man da sogar die Festplatten entfernen kann. Das kannte ich bis dahin nicht, bei meinem PC hier werden da nur temporäre Laufwerke angezeigt, und das erscheint mir auch richtig so.
Probleme sind also eigentlich zwei:

1. Warum werden festverbaute Laufwerke als "auswerfbar" angezeigt? 

2. Warum werden die zwei Geräte nur noch als "unknown device" unter USB-Controller angezeigt? 
Ich glaube nicht, dass an dieser W-LAN Karte (oder der webcam) tatsächlich was kaputt ist...


----------



## guido13 (1. September 2010)

@Carmir: zu Punkt 1.: Das liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Hot-plug/Hot-swap Fähigkeit moderner SATA Festplatten, welche auch im laufendem Betrieb gewechselt werden können.

MfG Guido!


----------



## Carmir (1. September 2010)

guido13 schrieb:


> @Carmir: zu Punkt 1.: Das liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Hot-plug/Hot-swap Fähigkeit moderner SATA Festplatten, welche auch im laufendem Betrieb gewechselt werden können.



Wenn das so ist ist das aber gefährlich; bestimmt nicht gut wenn man einfach so die Systemplatte im laufenden Betrieb rausnimmt. 

Genau steht da jetzt übrigens:


> WDC WD32 SCSI DISK Device auswerfen
> - Lokaler Datenträger C:
> - Lokaler Datenträger G:


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

Sehr mysteriös...

Versuch sie vielleicht einmal auszustecken, einmal ohne Karte zu starten und sie dann wieder einzustecken; wenns gut geht wird sie dann vielleicht neu erkannt


----------



## Carmir (1. September 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr mysteriös...
> 
> Versuch sie vielleicht einmal auszustecken, einmal ohne Karte zu starten und sie dann wieder einzustecken; wenns gut geht wird sie dann vielleicht neu erkannt



Genau das hab ich schon gemacht, ich hab das versucht mit diesen Worten zu sagen:                 


> den Laptop dann  aus- und aufgemacht und versucht einmal mit  ausgesteckter und dann  wieder mit eingesteckter Karte zu booten hat  aber auch nichts gebracht,  abgesehen von der Erkenntnis dass das  "Unknown Device" wohl die  Netzwerkkarte sein muss, denn wenn sie  ausgesteckt war, war auch das  device weg.



Hat leider keine Veränderung gebracht, vllt installier ich mal Windows neu, das hilft ja manchmal


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

win neu würde definitiv helfen, außer Dein Laptop hat einen Konstruktionsfehler, der bei "Auswerfen" der Karte für eine Überspannung sorgt


----------



## alexBU (10. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,

exakt dasselbe Problem mit gleicher Konfiguration habe ich auch.

Und dann: habe vorhin Win 7 neu draufgehauen (vorher formatiert und partition neu erstellt) - hat nichts gebracht.

hat jemand eine lösung für dieses problem??



wir wären euch tausendmal dankbar!!


----------

